# creating logo/lettering with dashes, underscores & other keys



## gentoobob (Dec 26, 2011)

Does anyone know what its called when you use dashes and underscores to create letters for a logo in in a terminal window?  Or if there is a program that will do this for you other than using an editor and doing it manually.  

Example:

```
______ 
/\__  _\
\/_/\ \/     
   \ \ \  
    \ \_\  
     \/_/
```
Any help would be appreciated.  

Thanks


----------



## Zare (Dec 26, 2011)

It's called ASCII art.


----------



## gentoobob (Dec 26, 2011)

*Solved*

SWEET!  THANKS!  you made my day!  haha MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Beastie (Dec 26, 2011)

gentoobob said:
			
		

> if there is a program that will do this for you


Almost. One possibility is to convert an image to a P*M format using graphics/ImageMagick's *convert* utility, then view (or convert to text) the resulting P*M image using graphics/aview.


----------



## Deleted member 10519 (Dec 26, 2011)

gentoobob said:
			
		

> Or if there is a program that will do this for you other than using an editor and doing it manually.



There are two programs in ports for creating ASCII art text, misc/figlet and misc/toilet. Figlet can also be configured to use more fonts if you install misc/figlet-fonts.


----------



## ChalkBored (Dec 26, 2011)

There's also games/cursive. It only does what the name implies, though.


----------



## freethread (Dec 26, 2011)

In the past I used a program that is not in ports, probably (probably) it works if you have X and java installed. It's a gui editor that use same figlets fonts and converts images to ASCII art, jave is its name (jave.de).

```
+##+:      :::++:::      :++#+
 ######+:+###########+++#######
 :###++############# #########
  :+:################+#######
   +##################++####+
  :#####################++: ##
  ############################+   ,---.               ,---.,---.,--.
  ############################+   |__. ,---.,---.,---.|---.`---.|   |
  ############################+   |    |    |---'|---'|   |    ||   |
  +###########################:   `    `    `---'`---'`---'`---'`--'
   ##########################+
    ########################+
     +#####################:
       +#################:
         :++#########+:
```
If you need something more complex its better you draw it by hand with an text editor (complex like this)


----------



## gentoobob (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh sweet.  Thanks for the extra replies.  That's really helpful.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Dec 29, 2011)

FreeBSD comes with banner(6) installed if you selected the games set.

`% echo 'Hello, world!' | banner -w 50`


----------

